# Scope problem



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

my scope wont stay on target after about 5 shots its off again
or if i 0 it in one day and go huntign the next day its completely off
the gun shoots well
ive tried a 3-9X32 anda 4X20 and the 4X20 is crooked ont he gun, and the 3-9X32 just want stay in! i want my air rifle for thes buggers not a shotgun


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

are the screws coming loose you might want to crank them down.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

no they are snug the scope isint moveing the inside is i recon


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

use blue locktight on the scope mounting screws and tighten them down HARD!!! Then if you have some $ buy a scope stop, they are well worth the money and will keep your scope in tune.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

got a stop i think its internal


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

could be a crappy hinge on your gun


----------



## jrricher (Sep 8, 2007)

carefull of the blue locktight, don't use it if the scope mounts are aluminum. if you have a torque wrench in inch pounds check the torque of the cap screws, temp can affect it also, climatize the rifle for 30 min or so before sighting. But if it is a break action I second the bad hinge. If you can wiggle it side to side at all, even .01" can affect it.


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

yes it could very well be a loose hinge. Good luck!


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

if you have dovetail scopemounts like I do, then you just have to crank it down tight, then it wont dig into the plastic anymore. I have deep dents from my past scopes, but it works. :roll:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

my hinge is tight ive tighened them so much... im starting to wonder if its the gun its self, bu tthe thing is is when u site it in its good for 3-5 shots then its not
i dont see what could change all of aa sudden


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

Check and see if your cross hairs are broken or if they have just a little break in it it will do that. I had that happen for me my scope was a bsa its junk. I hear there good but i must of had a bad one. :beer:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

ive tried a few things, how do i check the hairs jsut short of looking at them? im goign to try some new stuff out tomarow, ill post a report after work thanks all!


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

look at where the cross hairs meet what kind of scope youo have


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

its a crosman 3-9X32 scope i know its cheap ...but it shouldent be this bad!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I had a Thompson Center .17 caliber contender carbine rifle once and put a Thompson Center scope on it. 
I couldn't get that gun to shoot good no matter what. I don't know what it was, but it would shoot all over a target with the scope. I took the scope off and could shoot a 50 cent size group at 50 yards with iron sites. Put the scope back on and try to site it and nothing. 
I never did figure it out but ended up shooting ground hogs with it with iron sights. 
Good luck with this,
Dan


----------



## gun-slinger (Nov 6, 2007)

hey turn the it arround big bro


bmxfire37 said:


> my scope wont stay on target after about 5 shots its off again
> or if i 0 it in one day and go huntign the next day its completely off
> the gun shoots well
> ive tried a 3-9X32 anda 4X20 and the 4X20 is crooked ont he gun, and the 3-9X32 just want stay in! i want my air rifle for thes buggers not a shotgun


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

say what?


----------

